# black taskbar in windows xp WITHOUT!!!! any themes



## Higgins

i think you can edit the theme file with skinstudio.. should beable to anyway..

might have to work on it in safe mode tho.. save, restart and it should load the edited one.


----------



## Mhill2029

Don't think so without a theme pack.

Crystal XP is a theme pack which i use and uses hardly any resources..... and you get a black taskbar and it looks slick.

http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.130.htm


----------



## Budgeteer

Wrong.

I have a solution for you, sir.
It takes up no more resources than regular skin, so no worries.

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownloa...load-2369.html
Download that, run it, and then if you want to have a better skin...

http://www.themexp.org/preview.php?m...medesc=VistaFX

That is an example of a visual style, just click on the one you need and SHEBANG!

New skin.


----------



## EndlessEvo

Try looking for Royal Noir its an unoffical Microsoft theme so you wont need to install any addons

Edit: I found a link with screenshots and download http://www.techzonez.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21328


----------



## skyravr

that royal black theme worked fine, thx

the skinstudio was a bit too difficult
i hate the themexp.org i don't want to install a program to be able to change themes

but thx alot guys for the quick reply's


----------



## Budgeteer

Royal Noir was what I was trying to find, but I couldn't.


----------



## tookewltim

Mhill2029, thanks for the vista theme for xp. really looks wonderful.


----------



## tookewltim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mhill2029* 
Don't think so without a theme pack.

Crystal XP is a theme pack which i use and uses hardly any resources..... and you get a black taskbar and it looks slick.

http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.130.htm


This is awesome. Thanks a lot for mentioning it!


----------



## Palmieri_24

This really works(look at my desktop by clicking on the link): (the big icons and google sidebar on the right dont come with it!! click on image for better view!! )http://www.zshare.net/image/74005333cba86769/


----------



## decompiled

Royal Noir is the unofficial black theme from M$. Works great and you don't need any other crapware running on your machine.


----------

